# Is common courtesy dead?



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I took a friend out yesterday for his first ever Turkey hunt. We rode our mountain bikes in a bit to cut down the amount of walking we would do for the day. As we started in for the area I knew of birds roosting we noticed a couple guys up ahead getting ready to set up. We did the right thing and backed out to look for a different spot. We hiked clear up a different draw on the other side of the valley. It was raining most of the early morning. So we got into a good looking area and tried to sit out the rain. As soon as the rain stopped I heard a bird gobbling. We were able to park it just up a draw from where they were gobbling. We got out the new Dave Smith Dekes and started to do a little calling. We worked these birds for a good 35 minutes when I heard a series of yelps just up the draw from us a couple hundred yds. I quite calling altogether fearing that we had caught the attention of another hunter. Low and behold the yelps kept getting closer and closer. I finally saw him creeping down the sidehill into our draw maybe 50 yds up. I was afraid he might shoot my decoy so I gave him a whistle and tried to waive him off. Instead of backing out the guy walks straight into our decoys. Stands there and then asks Whats up what are you doing? I answered Turkey hunting with a befuddled and annoyed expression. He then turned and continued to walk down right through the middle of our decoy set up. He was heading straight towards the gobbling turkeys our position be damned. I asked him so are you seriously just going to walk right through the middle of our set up and go after these birds we have been working? He says yeah what else would you like me to do? I said back out and go around just like I would have done if I had come upon your set up. After we argued for a bit him trying to tell me he was here first just a couple hundred yds up. He asked me what time were you here? I told him before light and he says I geuss I dont want to cause any problems and turned back from whence he came. As he walked off he says this is public property you know. I didnt say anything back but I was pretty pissed. Public land or not there is such a thing as common courtesy. IMHO if a guy beats you to a hunting spot you dont just trapse right through it and ruin his whole hunt. You back out and find another spot on the mountain to hunt. He could have easily backed out and gone around us to set up on the same birds without walking straight through our set up. I personally wouldnt even do that but it would have been a whole lot more acceptable. For those of you that are new hunters. DONT BE THIS GUY!! There is plenty of room for us all but we need to be courtious and thoughtful. Its just like when your fishing and some guy parks right on top of you. The whole lake could be open but he just has to sit right on top of you to ensure he gets his lines tangled with yours. Come on people!! Use your noggins and think a little. I gaurantee this guy would have been upset if I had done the same thing to him. I understand accidentally running in to a hunters set up especially when on crowded public lands. But dont just keep on going and blow right through the middle of it ensuring that you will ruin his hunt. Karma is a bugger to who ever you are.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks, good luck next time!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

ha you werent up squaw peak were you?? there seems to be a whole flock of royal D!(K holes up there this year with that same kind of attitude! sorry that happened to you... just makes those times when you do finally succeed, that much sweeter! keep after it, its gotta happen some time!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the answer to your question http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=15519651


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Eventually the "newness" of turkey hunting in this state will wear off and the slob hunter, I'm entitled to it, retard factor will diminish. Until then it's going to be a cluster out there. The best you can do is hunt on off days and get farther from the roads... My buddy up in Idaho said that twenty years ago when they first opened turkey hunting in his area the idiot factor was incredible. There were CROWDS of people every weekend and the weekdays were a zoo as well. But, eventually the newness wore off and now you hardly see anyone except the die-hards. That's why I travel 12 hours to hunt up there. But even then we're not exempt from retards. This year we had a group of guys from, yep you guessed it, Utard set up right in our laps on the border of the property we'd kicked them off of the morning before. Those guys new we were in there hunting those birds, had been run off, and STILL insisted in setting up on top of us to try to muscle in on those birds. After that whole flock got boogered, we just moved on and ended up having a great hunt. But it still burns a little when you have that happen. I feel for ya Tiger...


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep these things are bound to happen. the biggest reason I posted this story up was with the naive hope that maybe just a couple young hunters who havent been taught any better might learn a lesson and hunt the right way.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a bummer. I had a couple of guys ride into my set up with their atvs a couple years ago. We were in a roadless area too. I almost got into it with them but there was two of them and I was alone. The one guy came at me, after I took a picture of him but I turned and got the ---- out of there and called the cops, which only gave them a warning. :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hear you! I have 1200 acres of PRIVATE land south of Levan that I have SOLE control over who LEGALLY can hunt on it. Yet, this morning while helping wapiti67's 15 year old son try and get his first turkey we has multiple examples of 'slob' hunters. First thing this morning we set up within 150 yards of a tom we roosted last night. We hear him fly down and he is coming our way when all of a sudden he goes silent. We figure he saw one of move or something, so we move in on another tom we can hear gobbling like crazy. We get that tom moving toward us when suddenly he goes silent. We hear faint clucks, so I decide to check them out. I find three hunters more than a 1/2 mile inside PRIVATE property. When I explain to them they are trespassing they act ignorant to their mistake, but where they parked and left the WMA is is HEAVILY posted. That ended our hunt in that part of the property. As we are walking back toward the truck we hear a gobbler sounding off repeatedly on the west end, so we make a game plan and move in closer. We come across a recent campsite where THREE tents and a trailer were setup within the last week. Did I mention I have SOLE say on who can LEGALLY access this property? Guess how many people I have given permission to camp on the property.....We also found a pile of corn 50 yards of the road, on PRIVATE property. Did I mention I have SOLE say on who can LEGALLY access this property?

Sadly, we had to head home with Danny's tag intact, but we had one tom almost step on me. Bad setup by ME. It was a fun time, but could of been funner if people respected other people a tad more.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Even though we had these idiots make the hunting difficult, Danny loves the time spent on the mountain and is already making plans for next years hunt. I'm pretty sure the efforts of soo many great men have instilled the desire to be in the mountains chasing some sort of game as much as possible. Thanks Bart!!!


----------

